# KFC-style chicken



## CookWithDavid (Jul 14, 2013)

Today i will prepare the KFC style chicken, but in a different way because the recipe is secret. 

For my taste this way is even better than the franchise's recipe, has a more homemade flavor, and is much less greasy and just crisp. I have seen many recipes online, but after experimenting and mixing new ingredients I have found the recipe good.

*Ingredients:*

- Chicken.
- Sunflower Oil.

For the marination:

- 300 g of tempura
- 2 teaspoons paprika
- 1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
- 1 teaspoon garlic powder
- 1 teaspoon onion
- 1 teaspoon curry
- 1/2 teaspoon tarragon
- 1/2 teaspoon dill
- 1/2 teaspoon thymus
- Salt
- Black pepper
- Cold water

For the frying:

- 200g of Tempura
- 1/2 teaspoon curry
- 1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
- 1/2 teaspoon thymus
- 1/2 teaspoon dill
- 1/2 teaspoon tarragon
- 1 teaspoon paprika
- 1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
- 1/4 teaspoon of salt

*Elaboration*

1- Mix all marinade ingredients in a bowl and add cold water gradually to create a mixture creamy.
2- Put the chicken in the marinade and marinate at least 2 hours in the refrigerator.
3- Then mix all species of frying in another bowl.
4- Put oil to heat.
5- Drain chicken from marinade, dip in the frying spiced flour and fry until crisp and golden. Cook 2 minutes on each side, when is crisp, is cooked.

If any is left over and we want heat it, we will do in the oven at 180 ° for 5 minutes,  because in the microwave would soften the coating.

I hope that you like it!


----------



## Hoot (Jul 14, 2013)

Sounds interesting. Might give this a try.
I am curious about one thing. I see that you include tempura in the marinade. What purpose does it serve?


----------



## luckytrim (Jul 14, 2013)

KFC Recipes (attached)


----------



## CookWithDavid (Jul 14, 2013)

Hoot said:


> Sounds interesting. Might give this a try.
> I am curious about one thing. I see that you include tempura in the marinade. What purpose does it serve?



The spices give the flavor, and the tempura give it the coat. The two mixtures give it the crunchy


----------



## CookWithDavid (Jul 14, 2013)

luckytrim said:


> KFC Recipes (attached)



Thanks, is interesting. I save it


----------



## taxlady (Jul 14, 2013)

I thought tempura was a technique of battering and deep frying food.


----------



## CookWithDavid (Jul 14, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I thought tempura was a technique of battering and deep frying food.



yes, it's that. But the flour to do the tempura is called tempura too


----------



## Katie H (Jul 14, 2013)

luckytrim said:


> KFC Recipes (attached)




Thanks for the info, luckytrim.  I just browsed the document and it seems as though the recipe I use as a "imitation" KFC version is very close to the one cited there.

No wonder my children nearly crawled over broken glass for fried chicken when I did it my KFC-style.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 14, 2013)

Tempura is not a kind of flour.  It is a flour mixture, usually of all purpose, bleached white flour and cornstarch.  Tempura mix can be purchased in many Asian markets, and in the ethnic area of many grocery stores.  This link = Tempura | Tempura Recipe | Easy Asian Recipes at RasaMalaysia.com closely resembles my own recipe.  The tempura comes out very light, airy, and crispy. 

Other recipes use seltzer water in place of a leavening agent, such as baking powder.

I only mention this for those who don't have access to commercially made tempura batter.  And in my recipe, I use half wheat flour, and half cornstarch.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North
http://rasamalaysia.com/tempura-recipe/2/


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you Chief.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 16, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> Thank you Chief.



Charlie, I can't think of anyone I'd rather receive a thank you from.  Makes me feel great.  Thank you.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 16, 2013)

luckytrim said:


> KFC Recipes (attached)



Thanks for this LT


----------

